# help learning to ride switch



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

can anyone give me some advice on learning to ride switch? do i need to move around my angles or what not to learn faster? i'm goofy stance and right now i have it at 15 and 0. i'm pretty confident riding regular, i just feel like not knowing how to ride switch at all is holding me back a lot.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Basically for me it was just starting to ride all over again. But since you know how to ride, it should be easier. The main thing is just practicing.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

This is one of my goals for the year and tried it for the first time this past weekend. It really felt like starting over only I knew I should be going the other way. It will take some time to get it but it will definitely help with being a better all around.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

id set your binding angles to something like 15/ -9 or -6.
its just like learning again you have to keep trying.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I tried for a little while on Monday and it was literally like my first day on the snow again. The next time I go by myself, I'm going to completely change my setup and set it up the exact same as I have it right now, except switch to help me learn.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

The hardest part for me was getting my weight over my front foot.
I ride regular and the moment I would get on a snowboard my weight would automatically be over my left leg.
I finally forced myself to just put my weight over my front foot while riding switch.
Be aggressive and fully commit.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

HERES THE BEST ADVICE I CAN GIVE YOU >>>>>> *TWIN BOARD*

i rememebr last yr when i tried to learn switch on my custom x...it was damn near impossible.
But this yr i have an X8 which is a twin and it is ssoooo much easier. I cant say that im a pro at it, but it def helps out a ton


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

pretty much what they've said.
im learning right now, and its like starting all over.


twin board...

15/ -12 is how im set up

its starting to feel more natural after just a few runs


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Switch*

I would reccomend ducking the back foot out a bit to help with switch(it will probably help your regular riding as well). Other than that, don't blame the equipement. The main thing holding you back is experience riding switch, and the only way to get better is experience. Also dial back your riding. Slow down, stick to the greens and get to know your new front leg. Use your new front knee to start your turns. One plus to riding switch is that it's like a clean slate...no bad habits to try to get rid of. 
I will say the investment in switch is really worth it. I'm at the point now where I don't pay attention to which foot is in front anymore...Good luck!


----------



## MrSlacker (Mar 6, 2009)

I ride regular and really want to master switch. Do you think its a bad idea to set up my board in Goofy w/ same angles i have now? Or should I learn to ride in pure switch - regular stance, but riding goofy?


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I tried for a little while on Monday and it was literally like my first day on the snow again. The next time I go by myself, I'm going to completely change my setup and set it up the exact same as I have it right now, except switch to help me learn.


Bad idea you might as well learn with how you're going to be riding or you'll eat shit when you put em back to normal and try riding switch

Just do it every time you're on a groomer, don't bitch out and only do it on greens, just keep doing it. Just gotta remember what works when you're riding regular, and apply it the other way.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

MrSlacker said:


> I ride regular and really want to master switch. Do you think its a bad idea to set up my board in Goofy w/ same angles i have now? Or should I learn to ride in pure switch - regular stance, but riding goofy?


your statement seems too vague


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

MrSlacker said:


> I ride regular and really want to master switch. Do you think its a bad idea to set up my board in Goofy w/ same angles i have now? Or should I learn to ride in pure switch - regular stance, but riding goofy?


I wouldn't change your stance if you don't plan on keeping it that way. I have mine set up to 15/-15 so it's completely symmetrical and I can ride either way. If you haven't tried this out, I would suggest giving it a go. I find it to be much more comfortable. Some people find the -15 to be too much, if so just dial it back a bit. Either way, duck footed is the way to go. You don't want to be riding switch with your front foot at a zero degree angle.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The thing about riding switch is for most people it is like learning to ride all over again. Actually it is faster and easier even if it does not feel like it because you should already know the correct way to ride. This is a classic example of why learning initially the most effective and efficient way to ride without the bad habits that most "self taught" riders pick up helps.
> 
> To learn to ride well switch as fast as possible, swallow the pride and stick to easy green terrain that is well groomed and ride slow, making large radius turns. Remember all of the good techniques like keeping your weight centered between the bindings and stacked over your board. Initiate turns with your "new" front foot through torsional twist and follow through to the rear foot to complete turns.
> 
> ...


Good advice there. I'll definitely take it. I hear what you're saying about the lift.

I honestly think I'll be able to get to a point where I can ride just as well switch as I can regular. I actually started out riding goofy. I feel fine straight lining goofy and making heel side turns goofy. I'll just need to work on toe side turns. I just want to get semi-comfortable riding switch so that I can start working myself into some park riding.


----------

